# Newish sorta yaa



## jrow (Apr 20, 2014)

part of another forum figure ill join this one as well, i hear alot of the cool kids hang out here.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 20, 2014)

Damn right...welcome bro...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Riles (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 20, 2014)

jrow said:


> part of another forum figure ill join this one as well, i hear alot of the cool kids hang out here.



Familiar name, do you post anywhere else?

I'm new too!

/holds hands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrow (Apr 20, 2014)

hahaha pew pew and of course


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 20, 2014)

jrow said:


> hahaha pew pew and of course



PHF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrow (Apr 20, 2014)

nah NATTY4LIFE FORUMS 




or maby........ ASF


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm natty too




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrow (Apr 20, 2014)

ur soo dreamy


----------



## murf23 (Apr 20, 2014)

Here comes ASF invasion


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 20, 2014)

murf23 said:


> Here comes ASF invasion



Sorry, I'll banish myself =(

:jerkstears:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrow (Apr 20, 2014)

hey i mean everyones coming from IMF to ASF ,, just a little flip. same girl different position


----------



## brazey (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Tazkven (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello


----------

